# My first month as a smoker with pictures



## bigwalk (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey all,

   Got a Brinkman Vertical propane smoker for Christmas and broke it in just after the first of the year. In the past three weekends, I have cooked two big pork loins, two big Boston Butts and just finished eating my first Fattie! I am hooked.The pork loins were my first try and a success, but nothing special. I got two Butts at the store and read on here about what to do. Thanks to Meowy (followed his tutorial word for word), I created a masterpiece. Six hours in the smoker, seven in the oven. It was amazing!  Here are a few pics:








Got the smoker set up on the snow covered back porch. This is Georgia, we don't ever have snow on the ground this long!







The two Butts coming out of a few hours in foil, right before I started pulling







Pulling the Butts. I really liked the color of the bark

Today, I decided to do a Breakfast Fatty. We scrambled some eggs, cooked some hashbrowns, and threw in some cheese. Smoked it for three hours and gave it to the wife and in-laws for supper. Needless to say, it got rave reviews!







Getting ready to wrap it up







Not the prettiest weave, but it still tasted good







The finished product







Kinda fell apart, but. . . WOW! I was a hero to everyone


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 22, 2011)

I bet that you are the hero for now. You have done some really good smoking there. So keep it up and also keep the q-view coming to.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 22, 2011)

Yep, You're Hooked... 

Wish our snow didn't last long...


----------



## les3176 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah, your in trouble just like the rest of us!!! My wife keeps telling me that i need to see a shrink!!! And says she has a number for a good DR. i can get the number to pass it along........lol


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 23, 2011)

My wife picked up on somebody elses nickname for this site a wile back "food porn" -  lol. Course that doesn't stop her from eating it all... heh-heh.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks great!!

  Craig


----------



## bigwalk (Jan 23, 2011)

Food Porn!!! HAHA. I will have to remember that one


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm glad you are having succes with your new toy/hobby. So whats on the menu next?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice job. Pretty exciting stuff, huh?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks like a Pretty Darn Good First Month to me!!!

Can't wait to see the second month!

Bear


----------



## waysideranch (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice job.  I bet there were some smiles in that kitchen.


----------



## dale5351 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good job, looks nice.

That picture of your deck almost looks like mine:-}}

Here is a shot I took after a big snow fall.


----------

